# Starter kit with rebuildable coil - RBA / CLR



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

Good morning all.

I am looking for the cheapest device I can get for a piff. I see the Joyetech AIO kit is around R370
But I am looking for a kit that I can rebuild coils for like a RBA / CLR.

Does the Joyetech CLR head fit into the AIO kit?







Thanks


----------



## Jeez (20/8/16)

It does indeed @SAVaper. I dont have the cubis rba but i know that it does work but i think you'd need to have a cubis tank to check the resistance of your build


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/16)

No, the CLR coils for the eGo One type tanks are totally different to the Cubis type coils.

That said, the Cubis RBA does fit in the AIO, whether it works is a whole other story. I have the RBA in my AIO but have yet to fine a build that works without either flooding or just not vapouring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> No, the CLR coils for the eGo One type tanks are totally different to the Cubis type coils.
> 
> That said, the Cubis RBA does fit in the AIO, whether it works is a whole other story. I have the RBA in my AIO but have yet to fine a build that works without either flooding or just not vapouring.



Eish, that is not good news.
Any other device that is cheap that I should look at?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Eish, that is not good news.
> Any other device that is cheap that I should look at?


I'm quite fond of the iJust2, there is a Rebuildable coil out there somewhere but I haven't used them, I find the stock coils quite good and I rebuild them with SS notch coils. @Andre has some experience with the RBA, he seems quite happy with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm quite fond of the iJust2, there is a Rebuildable coil out there somewhere but I haven't used them, I find the stock coils quite good and I rebuild them with SS notch coils. @Andre has some experience with the RBA, he seems quite happy with it.


http://atomize.co.za/eleaf-rba-ecr

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/16)

kimbo said:


> http://atomize.co.za/eleaf-rba-ecr


Yip, that's the one. Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (20/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm quite fond of the iJust2, there is a Rebuildable coil out there somewhere but I haven't used them, I find the stock coils quite good and I rebuild them with SS notch coils. @Andre has some experience with the RBA, he seems quite happy with it.


@BumbleBee can you find any english rebuild vids for these RBA's?


----------



## Jan (20/8/16)

I still maintain the the ego one is a great device.
You have the option to just re wick the clr coils or completely rebuild them.
I have two, one with a 0,6ohm 26ga kantahl coil and the other 28ga 0,9ohm

Btw I found that cotton bacon works the best for me with the clr coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

Jeez said:


> It does indeed @SAVaper. I dont have the cubis rba but i know that it does work but i think you'd need to have a cubis tank to check the resistance of your build



Do I have to check the resistance?
If I use steam-engine.org I should get a very close idea of the resistance. Would a slight deviation make a big difference?


----------



## Coldcat (20/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> No, the CLR coils for the eGo One type tanks are totally different to the Cubis type coils.
> 
> That said, the Cubis RBA does fit in the AIO, whether it works is a whole other story. I have the RBA in my AIO but have yet to fine a build that works without either flooding or just not vapouring.


Please tell me if you come right. I'm struggling too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> No, the CLR coils for the eGo One type tanks are totally different to the Cubis type coils.
> 
> That said, the Cubis RBA does fit in the AIO, whether it works is a whole other story. I have the RBA in my AIO but have yet to fine a build that works without either flooding or just not vapouring.



Is this what you were referring to:



or this:



?


----------



## KZOR (20/8/16)

It's frustrating coiling and wicking those atomizers. Very hard if you are a beginner even with the video as a guide. Coil tends to shift around, just the right amount of cotton must be used otherwise you block airflow or prevent descent ejuice absorption and it's tedious. 
The Joytech AIO has the tendency to numb the taste ....it's dull.
I would rather find a ijust2 battery and descent re-buildable 22 deck like Griffin, Gemini, Tornado etc. which you can pickup for cheap on the forums.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

KZOR said:


> It's frustrating coiling and wicking those atomizers. Very hard if you are a beginner even with the video as a guide. Coil tends to shift around, just the right amount of cotton must be used otherwise you block airflow or prevent descent ejuice absorption and it's tedious.
> The Joytech AIO has the tendency to numb the taste ....it's dull.
> I would rather find a ijust2 battery and descent re-buildable 22 deck like Griffin, Gemini, Tornado etc. which you can pickup for cheap on the forums.



Thanks. I will definitely have a look at that.


----------



## KZOR (20/8/16)

I ordered this for myself ........ SmokTech Stick One. A bit pricy but something to consider if you find one second-hand.

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=70&product_id=594

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/16)

kimbo said:


> @BumbleBee can you find any english rebuild vids for these RBA's?


TBH @kimbo I haven't looked for any as I don't have the need.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Is this what you were referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried vertical builds, horizontal builds and the pancake build, they all suck. They either flood, spit or just don't make da vapours. I found the stock 0.6 ohm AIO coils are the best of a bad bunch. On that note, don't waste your money on the 0.5 ohm DL coil for the AIO, the device simply doesn't chuck enough power to the coil and you end up sucking in large amounts of boiling hot juice.

I will try the RBA again in my newly acquired eVic AIO when I have time, the eVic AIO has a replaceable 18650 and uses the same board as the VTC so I'll at least be able to control the power output and see the resistance of the RBA coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (21/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've tried vertical builds, horizontal builds and the pancake build, they all suck. They either flood, spit or just don't make da vapours. I found the stock 0.6 ohm AIO coils are the best of a bad bunch. On that note, don't waste your money on the 0.5 ohm DL coil for the AIO, the device simply doesn't chuck enough power to the coil and you end up sucking in large amounts of boiling hot juice.
> 
> I will try the RBA again in my newly acquired eVic AIO when I have time, the eVic AIO has a replaceable 18650 and uses the same board as the VTC so I'll at least be able to control the power output and see the resistance of the RBA coil.


Anyone tried a vertical build in the ECR head?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

